# #'s for the 21 Hole



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Is anyone willing to share their #'s for the 21 Hole? I don't need anything private. My understanding is that this is a large natural bottom area.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought it was a super sized golf course!!!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

jw1973 said:


> Is anyone willing to share their #'s for the 21 Hole? I don't need anything private. My understanding is that this is a large natural bottom area.


 
Never been there, but here's the public number I have:

30 01.925, -87 13.222

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you asking about the 121 Hole south edge of the Nipple?

Bullshooter
Aquasport 205


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bullshooter said:


> Are you asking about the 121 Hole south edge of the Nipple?
> 
> Bullshooter
> Aquasport 205


Man, good question. A neighbor had told me about this spot. He has a strong southern draw and I thought he was saying 21 Hole. I guess he could have been saying 121. He said it was natural bottom but it was North of the Edge. Said he fishes it on the way to/from the edge. Said water depth was 120 - 150.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

jw1973 said:


> Man, good question. A neighbor had told me about this spot. He has a strong southern draw and I thought he was saying 21 Hole. I guess he could have been saying 121. He said it was natural bottom but it was North of the Edge. Said he fishes it on the way to/from the edge. Said water depth was 120 - 150.


 
The number I gave you for the 21 hole is about five miles north of the Edge, about 2 miles west of the Kincklebine Barge.

Never heard of the 121 hole, but the 131 is about 10 miles SSE of the Edge, in much deeper water.

Sounds like the 21 hole is what your friend was referring to.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fog Ducker said:


> The number I gave you for the 21 hole is about five miles north of the Edge, about 2 miles west of the Kincklebine Barge.
> 
> Never heard of the 121 hole, but the 131 is about 10 miles SSE of the Edge, in much deeper water.
> 
> Sounds like the 21 hole is what your friend was referring to.


Yes, this is what I was referring to.

Thanks,


----------

